# Pat Robertson And Demonic Chi



## OnlyAnEgg

lol...because Robertson is such a loon!

1:00 - when Pat starts talking about martial artists inhaling "demon spirits." He then wards off the audience from having anything to do with that type of stuff. 

This is one of the craziest things he's ever said, but with it he's accomplished something awesome and therefore finally contributed something positive to this world: giving us the idea that Chuck Norris' awesomeness is powered by DEMONS. Freaking DEMONS! Hell yeah! (See what we did there? Hell reference? No? Moving on... )

[yt]p8Lg6aUZykw[/yt]

Source


----------



## Touch Of Death

Why reject Christ? I don't see a problem with what Pat is saying.:angel:
Sean


----------



## tellner

When Pat Robertson talks about Demons and Satan I listen.
Anyone who made that much money off of blood diamonds and sweetheart gold mining deals after foreign-backed coups has Old Nick on speed-dial.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Now, let's not get too serious, now.  This isn't The Study!


----------



## crushing

I've been known to inhale some demon beers, but not demon spirits!

Three Floyd's Dark Lord Russian Imperial Stout
Founder's Devil Dancer Triple IPA
Victory Hop Devil
Victory Wild Devil

There may have even been a demon hiding somewhere in the Short's Pandemonium Pale Ale.


----------



## tellner

crushing said:


> I've been known to inhale some demon beers, but not demon spirits!



Try un-aged moonshine where they didn't make a head cut and left in too much of the tails. Better yet, don't.
:drinkbeer:barf:


----------



## shesulsa

You don't suppose, do you, Pat, that the incredible strength you speak of could possibly come from The Holy Spirit, eh?  Automatically, something with superhuman strength has to be evil?  Your Christ healed people with grace and survived sweating blood only to die at the hands of men.  No great strength in The Holy Spirit?  

How disheartening for your congregation.

I would point the man to Phillippians 4:13


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Lol, Geo...I'd point him to the door!


----------



## Satt

I am a Christian and I usually try to support my brothers and sisters, but this guy is either just out of touch or has lost his mind. He has obviously never practiced MA before. :duh:


----------



## jks9199

Doesn't he know that Chuck Norris's awesomeness is powered by BEARD?

And that Chuck was the 4th Magi, and gave Jesus the Gift of Beard?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

You should click on the source and hear the other marvellous things Pat has said inky1:

Probably the greatest troll in the world


----------



## stone_dragone

In his defense, I was prepared to be angered beyond words before I watched the video.  Afterwards, I see no big deal.  

He speaks about positive impacts Chuck F. Norris made using martial arts for over 2/3 of the video and only spoke of the demon breathing as something "some" do. It would appear that he's only wrong (in THIS instance) about a very little bit...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

stone_dragone said:


> In his defense, I was prepared to be angered beyond words before I watched the video. Afterwards, I see no big deal.
> 
> He speaks about positive impacts Chuck F. Norris made using martial arts for over 2/3 of the video and only spoke of the demon breathing as something "some" do. It would appear that he's only wrong (in THIS instance) about a very little bit...


 
I'm of the mind that his 'demonic breathing' rather tears down anything constructive he might say.


----------



## scottie

I to am a Christian and a martial artist. So I understand both sides of  the argument. It is easy to say things out of ignorance which Pat sure  did. Stuff like that makes us all look bad and we are not.



Satt said:


> I am a Christian and I usually try to support my brothers and sisters, but this guy is either just out of touch or has lost his mind. He has obviously never practiced MA before. :duh:


 

 Please just be careful not to do the same thing he did. that makes us no better.:asian:


----------



## seasoned

Hold your breath during class, case closed. :rofl:


----------



## Stac3y

Did Crushing say there's a demon in his shorts?:drinkbeer


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Stac3y said:


> Did Crushing say there's a demon in his shorts?:drinkbeer


 
It certainly seems like his shorts are in pandemonium.


----------



## CoryKS

"Demonic Chi" would be a great name for a band.


----------



## stone_dragone

Demonic Cheese, now opening up for Cake and the Kingston Trio...


----------



## tellner

Stac3y said:


> Did Crushing say there's a demon in his shorts?:drinkbeer



Something about putting the devil into hell like in the Decameron?


----------



## Satt

scottie said:


> Please just be careful not to do the same thing he did. that makes us no better.:asian:


 
Yeah, you're right. Sorry about that. I am sure he has the best intentions. Who am I to judge? It's not my job is it?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Satt said:


> Yeah, you're right. Sorry about that. I am sure he has the best intentions. Who am I to judge? It's not my job is it?


 
I recall something scriptural about knowing them by the fruits that they bear?


----------



## tellner

The ability to judge is what separates us from most of the other animals. Mercy is fine. Empathy is fine. But refusing to take a clear look and follow it where it goes is moral cowardice of the worst sort.


----------



## punisher73

stone_dragone said:


> In his defense, I was prepared to be angered beyond words before I watched the video. Afterwards, I see no big deal.
> 
> He speaks about positive impacts Chuck F. Norris made using martial arts for over 2/3 of the video and only spoke of the demon breathing as something "some" do. It would appear that he's only wrong (in THIS instance) about a very little bit...


 
He might have clarified his statement a bit more, but I should point out that there are some indonesian styles of martial arts that teach you to go into a trance before training and channeling the spirits of dead masters into you to help train you on new things.

Put in that context I don't see anything wrong with it if he further clarified what he was talking about instead of a small soundbite.

http://www.astralmagick.com/metaphysical-occult-talismans-magical-talismans-occult-p-1983.html  (not a martial arts link, but someone making money on the practice found within that MA).


----------



## scottie

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I recall something scriptural about knowing them by the fruits that they bear?


 
 You are very right about fruits, it says we can tell a tree by it's fruits. 
The bible says we are not to Judge unless we wan't to be judged. It never says that we (followers of the teachings of Christ) won't be judged. I don't agree with what he said. I think it was a very spur of the moment uneducated statement and I am going to let him know that it did way more harm than good. (not that he will care what little ole' me thinks).

  I must say a big sorry I did not realize this was the  The Comedy Cafe when I started reading.


----------



## Flea

I don't know where he gets the idea that only _rich_ people want to beat up their friends ...


----------



## Touch Of Death

Flea said:


> I don't know where he gets the idea that only _rich_ people want to beat up their friends ...


I think a translation would be closer to a person learning just enough to get himself hurt; instead of attempting to find discipline. Its a poorly worded but common occurance.
sean


----------



## Guro Harold

I don't know about the "breathing in" but we all may have been guilty about not using the Orbits or Trident before class at one time or another.


----------



## elder999

Prefer my demonic spirits with Mexican accents, thank you! :lfao:


----------



## Empty Hands

elder999 said:


> Prefer my demonic spirits with Mexican accents, thank you! :lfao:



Does that stuff seriously cause psychedelic hallucinations?


----------



## Stac3y

Empty Hands said:


> Does that stuff seriously cause psychedelic hallucinations?


 
Only if you eat the worm. :ultracool


----------



## Kyosanim

shesulsa said:


> You don't suppose, do you, Pat, that the incredible strength you speak of could possibly come from The Holy Spirit, eh?  Automatically, something with superhuman strength has to be evil?  Your Christ healed people with grace and survived sweating blood only to die at the hands of men.  No great strength in The Holy Spirit?
> 
> How disheartening for your congregation.
> 
> I would point the man to Phillippians 4:13




Thank you, and on a related note. Not only should this guy NOT be on TV, he should not be representing Christians, as he makes us all look REALLLYYY BAAAAAD. Though his rants and ramble are funny.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

I don't know about demon breathing, but I've known a few guys with breath like an open grave.  I mean, that's MA right there, IMHO.


----------

